# Poison Ivy Photoshoot from Superman Celebration C&C



## buddah2099 (Jun 19, 2010)

Here are a few shots that I did with my friend Summer. She made a new Poison Ivy costume that she wanted to get some photos done in. I hope you like them and would appreciate some C&C.

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow...she's...errr...very talented!!!


----------



## southpaw (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Nice shots man
2. Metropolis, IL?


----------

